# After all this time - Got one! 750 FMC



## peterthebruce

After a long time researching Hymers we found that we were knocked out by a Hobby 750! We were a bit terrified by the length and had some sleepless nights before we picked it up? Many thanks to the replies from members on this forum for their advice. We had no problem driving it. You get the front bit through and rest seems to follow! It is so comfortable and it is a delight not to make up a bed every night as we did in our caravan. The layout is perfect ad we can accommodate my son and his girlfriend for short breaks. We were surprised by the illuminated pole in the kitchen though. Are all Hobby owners pole dancers? The payload is what we need as we never seem to have the knack of packing light. Hope to do our first Spain trip in January and will spend the next months trying it out in UK. Will post some photos when we return home from holiday at friend's house in Greece. Thanks again for tips and support.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Congratulations! May you spend many happy times together with your new van. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Yaxley

*After all this time - Got one! 750FMC*

Well done. I hope that you get as much fun and satisfaction as we have got from our Hobby 750FML. 
We dont have the illuminated pole for pole dancing. Maybe I could get a retrofit :roll: 
Ian


----------



## jenniedream

You have made a fantastic decision. We have just returned from another French trip and absolutely no problems and this time we took a Snooper which really put the cream on the cake cos I could relax knowing the roads were ok. It was really hot and we enjoyed the advantages of a huge fridge and spacious living. We've been looking to down size but nothing, absolutely nothing comes anywhere near the build quality and high spec.
See you on the road sometime!!
Take care


----------



## Caggsie

You lucky so and so. That is my dream van. The problem I have found is it seems to go up by about 5-10 grand a year. When iciest looked at it 3 1/2 years ago it was late 40 thousand no nearer 70


----------



## havingfun

*after all this time, got one!*

hi,

ours is our first van, never did camping, caravaning or any form of tenting, so we looked and looked, never thought we would find something we liked.......and one day saw 2 hobby,s at the gates of brownhills,we were on our way home,and went round the roundabout,to go and have a look, we saw ,and fell in love,but they told us they were shutting,come back tomorrow!!!!!!!!.

it took us another 12 months to find the one we have,and 4 years plus,we still love it as much

mags


----------



## LPDrifter

Congratulations and many happy miles and nights in it


----------



## mixyblob

We hope you get as much pleasure from yours as we do from ours.
We have just spent the summer touring the south west (still T cutting the hedge marks from the paintwork :x ) then off to Germany for three weeks.
Totally happy apart from the squeaky brakes and reverse judder, hopefully get it fixed over the winter.
Great layout and build quality but sadly no illuminated dancing pole :wink: 
Jim n Andrea


----------



## peterthebruce

*Thanks for your comments*

Appreciate the kind words. We are also thinking of getting a Snooper Jennie. Which model did you get? We were thinking of having one we can attach a reversing camera to. There seem to be a. Lot of Snooper models out there. Any help appreciated.


----------



## jenniedream

Well Peter - last year we took hubby's TomTom which he uses for his car and which he keeps up to date and my ProNav (not up to date for France etc) which I use for my big horse wagon. We had lots of "domestics" because TomTom was sending us down silly lanes whereas my ProNav was screaming "warning/warning" I also had a map which being female I can only read upside downside!! The outcome was I said I would never go with him again if he drove. So he bought a Snooper - but being tight he chose a S900 which was fantastic except in our van the screen was small and the voice quiet. We have those internal thermal blinds which don't help sound carrying being fitted along base of windscreen. Rang Ian at Speedart, Worcs and he advised changing up to the S6000. This has a 7" screen and much louder instructions - it warned of tight bends, hills etc was easy peasy to use and I trusted it completely. As a trial I took TomTom and sure enough it tried to take us a slightly shorter route but down narrow dirt tracks. So after thoroughly testing all four models - the S6000 was light years ahead of its competitors. Not sure about linking it to a reversing camera - give Ian a ring, he is the most helpful person ever. Or I can give you details of our reversing camera which is really good. Or my horse box has a camera from inside container part to cab so I can check on horses when I am on the move, this can be used externally too as a reversing camera and cost me £120 on ebay and £70 to have it fitted (this was complicated on account of tilt cab) I can give you all info if you wish. This also will act as TV etc.
Hope this is not too wordy as an explanation. Tell you what though - the front & back base panels come off our driver and passenger seats and make really good secret stowage areas. Only discovered they pull off when I did a spring clean. We had a safe fitted in a seat well and I'm sure it could have gone under passenger seat had I known it was accessible.
Keep us posted with your tales. Enjoy!!


----------



## peterthebruce

Thanks Jennie for that useful reply. I also found those panels on the seats when I was looking for a CD auto changer that didn't exist! They are good stowing places although, with the double floor, there seem to be lots of nooks and crannies. I am interested in your camera details and perhaps you could send them to me on a personal message unless others might be interested. We were thinking of the S6000 so it is good to hear your recommendations. The S7000 is similar but has a camera input and a simple TV in it plus MP3 player? I suppose it depends on how many screens you want on the dashboard.


----------



## Kev1

Hi Pete
We have a 2000 Hobby 750
Fabulous vehicle really pleased with ours

Hope you have great fun with yours

Kev and Sue

Oh Can we borrow the lit up pole now and then. lol


----------



## peterthebruce

Hi Kev and Sue
Good to hear there are more 750 owners out there. I think I will put the light pole out for rental. It reminds me of Darth Vader's light sabre evry time we switch it on. Just getting used to it now but still finding out new things about it. I wish the vehicle battery would keep its charge better though. It is stored away from home so I have no chance to keep it jhooked up. I think the alarm slowly drains it.


----------

